# Some of My Latest Projects



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Fossil Eggs for Easter Baskets









Fish soap for Easter Baskets









Watermellon Slice Soap









Yogurt In the Pot Swirl (Lemongrass/Sage)


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Those are all really cool Looking! I Love the watermelon slices!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice, Linn!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks both of you.


----------



## MyLittleFarm (Apr 17, 2013)

I love the waermelon and fish soaps most , but all are amazing!


----------

